
Squeezed to death (2000) - Red_Tarsius
https://www.theguardian.com/theguardian/2000/mar/04/weekend7.weekend9
======
Red_Tarsius
I've been reading about Middle East politics and this article was incredibly
revealing. It deals with the disastrous effects of UN sanctions against Iraq
in the 90s.

« _The change in 10 years is unparalleled, in my experience, " Anupama Rao
Singh, Unicef's senior representative in Iraq, told me. "In 1989, the literacy
rate was 95%; and 93% of the population had free access to modern health
facilities. Parents were fined for failing to send their children to school.
The phenomenon of street children or children begging was unheard of. Iraq had
reached a stage where the basic indicators we use to measure the overall well-
being of human beings, including children, were some of the best in the world.
Now it is among the bottom 20%. In 10 years, child mortality has gone from one
of the lowest in the world, to the highest._»

